# Omnisphere Portamento question



## cporro (Mar 21, 2017)

hi. i'm new to omnisphere. what i'm trying to do is control the pitch sliding between 2 notes. in omnisphere one way to do this is glide. but i'd like to have more control. for example i'd like to control which note the glide starts from. does the next note slide into place or does the slide start before the next note so that the next notes can be at the right pitch on the one count. make sense? and for this to sound right the glide times would have to change. setting a 1/8 note time won't sound right for all notes. 

i can't find a parameter in the glide settings for this. maybe there isn't one? is there another way to accomplish this? not sure i need a step by step but if someone could point me to the right area to look at or video that would be a big step forward. 

i would probably want to automate some other stuff with the portamento. distortion, envelope filter. if there is any method omnisphere has for this i'd like to know about it. for now i would add the omnisphere parameter for automation and then draw it in on my daw. unless there is a better way. 

thx.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 21, 2017)

I don't think there's a way to do what you want. Glide only has options that are shown: enable it, legato mode, does it apply to layers A and/or B, and glide time. That's it.

For anything else, I think you will need to use pitch bend.


----------



## cporro (Mar 21, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> I don't think there's a way to do what you want. Glide only has options that are shown: enable it, legato mode, does it apply to layers A and/or B, and glide time. That's it.
> 
> For anything else, I think you will need to use pitch bend.



I'll give that a shot. 

I also thought about using an auto tune plug in. That's the interface I'd like to use. Just draw in the glides. 

And I thought of setting the glide to a synced time....say 1/4 note then snapping the second note 1/4 forward. But it would get to be a pain when you change the glide time. Have to automate that and all your notes would be early if glide is off.

Guess I'll need to experiment. Glide, pitch bend, and auto tune may all sound different. And to make it interesting, like a real bass sliding, there should probably be something additional to pitch changing. 

Thx.


----------

